# Girls Only!



## nadoon (Sep 21, 2009)

Vote for "YESS!!" In the poll above if you're seriously annoyed when someone sends you a pm on GBAtemp/Youtube etc.... and thinks you're a boy. Gosh I hate that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





II:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you clicked no you're either a guy or just plain sad.


----------



## Law (Sep 21, 2009)

What I find annoying is when I get sent PMs and things and people think I'm a girl and are asking to cyber.

Oh who am I kidding, I love the attention.


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

Is Law a reverse trap?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'mmah girl. Hai. PM me to cyber I don't see anything wrong with them assuming that because many netizens like to say "there are no girls on teh internets"


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 21, 2009)

People on the net think I'm a girl all the time.  It's annoying to have these "Are their girls on [insert gaming site here]" topics.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

that's only because of your avatar


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Theraima (Sep 21, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> People on the net think I'm a girl all the time.  It's annoying to have these "Are their girls on [insert gaming site here]" topics.


I feel sad for you


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 21, 2009)

Theraima said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1
and this thread has to have the most brits i've seen in one thread, in such a short amount of posts

does it really matter what sex you are?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

britain takes over the female population by ruining all "girly" threads


----------



## luke_c (Sep 21, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> britain takes over the female population by ruining all "girly" threads


Hell yesh


----------



## Law (Sep 21, 2009)

Queue a thread titled "Brits only!" being made.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Queue a thread titled "Brits only!" being made.



Where is it??


----------



## CasperH (Sep 21, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> What I find annoying is when I get sent PMs and things and people think I'm a girl and are asking to cyber.
> 
> Oh who am I kidding, I love the attention.


Always wondered whether or not girls like that sort of attention


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 21, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the EOF with the title
'is this the queue for the dole office?'
lol


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

Backstabbing brit

I could see no love from you Pommish man


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 21, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Backstabbing brit
> 
> I could see no love from you Pommish man


lmao
think about the thread hun


----------



## Retal (Sep 21, 2009)

herp derp vaginas


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 21, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> What I find annoying is when I get sent PMs and things and people think I'm a girl and are asking to cyber.
> 
> Oh who am I kidding, I love the attention.


ATTENTION, WHORE!







Spoiler


----------



## Bloodgod (Sep 21, 2009)

There are no girls on the internet unless proven other wise (pix/time stamp/etc). Plus this is a gaming site, who the hell tries to hook up with girls here?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

Me, Law and overload NAdrian (see what I did there)


----------



## Retal (Sep 21, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Me, Law and overload NAdrian (see what I did there)


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 21, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Me, Law and overload NAdrian (see what I did there)


so many lol's


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 21, 2009)

Bloodgod said:
			
		

> There are no girls on the internet unless proven other wise (pix/time stamp/etc). Plus this is a gaming site, who the hell tries to hook up with girls here?



One Problem, sometimes the girl could be a very convincing trap.  It happens in real life people.


----------



## Retal (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Psyfira (Sep 21, 2009)

Didn't you watch The Matrix? *insert obscure movie quote here*


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 21, 2009)

Women don't exist on the internet. :/


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 21, 2009)

.......
I'm massively fucking blind...


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 21, 2009)

Maybe if I suck a girl's e-penis through the internet, I'll get some hot internet pussy!!


----------



## Cablephish (Sep 21, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Maybe if I suck a girl's e-penis through the internet, I'll get some hot internet pussy!!


You mean hot internet penis. I didn't know you swing that way dude.


----------



## Retal (Sep 22, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I'm massively fucking blind...


We all know you jerked it.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 22, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously you havnt Read my posts about Japan havnt you?


----------



## Elritha (Sep 22, 2009)

nadoon said:
			
		

> Vote for "YESS!!" In the poll above if you're seriously annoyed when someone sends you a pm on GBAtemp/Youtube etc.... and thinks you're a boy. Gosh I hate that!



Nice way to draw attention and get PMs then.


----------



## Retal (Sep 22, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mother told me to always stay well away from people who use double negatives incoherently.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 22, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......
What did you even just say?


----------



## geminisama (Sep 22, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That you need to stay in school.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 22, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> What I find annoying is when I get sent PMs and things and people think I'm a girl and are asking to cyber.
> 
> Oh who am I kidding, I love the attention.


----------



## Law (Sep 22, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Maybe if I suck a girl's e-penis through the internet, I'll get some hot internet pussy!!



Wouldn't that either be an e-labia or an e-clitoris?


----------



## Retal (Sep 22, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 22, 2009)

I love that there is still a significant number of people (maybe not on gbatemp specifically) that think I'm a girl. The people who care about this sort of thing because they are desperate IRL is what really pisses me off though.



			
				Retal said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, I lol'd hard. 10/10


----------



## Burnedmagix (Sep 22, 2009)

THERE'S GIRLS HERE!?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That you need to stay in school.


I do stay in school.
Its just that nobody uses that word.
Seriously, incoherently? What the fuck is that?

And also stop going around my posts and acting like a Jackass.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 22, 2009)

Burnedmagix said:
			
		

> THERE'S GIRLS HERE!?









 I lol'd. 8D


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Seriously, incoherently? What the fuck is that?
> 
> 
> QUOTEin·co·her·ent  (nk-hîrnt)
> ...



I'd say you're the second meaning.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 22, 2009)

Girls don't exist on the internet.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, so many girls replied to this thread. Must've been in hiding...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still wondering Why you hate me...
I mean the weeaboo stuff i can understand but I've slowed down on that.
Why do you still hate me?


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh? What makes you think I hate you?

I was just letting you know what incoherently means.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its just the way you said it sounded like an Insult to me when you said  ''I'd say you're the second meaning.'' And when i read the Definition i thought you were calling me stupid.
=/


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Its just the way you said it sounded like an Insult to me when you said  ''I'd say you're the second meaning.'' And when i read the Definition i thought you were calling me stupid.
> =/



Nah. Don't worry. I wasn't trying to offend you in any way. Sorry if it came off like it.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't get the point of this topic -.-
No one ever PMs me and talks to me like I'm a boy...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2009)

Ah, you Brits are always humorous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why would any girl get annoyed if people thought she was a guy? Its not like other guys are gonna be like "Yo dude lets be idiots as men always are." or "Lets share porn bro. Fuck yeah tits!" in the PM.

Most of us think there are no girls that are active on online communities, so its not our fault. If some creepy bastard does find a girl on the internet, he will likely try to get her attention or annoy her. I think thats worse.

P.S. I'm not a girl.
P.P.S. Not yet a woman.
P.P.P.S. I don't know why I remembered that shitty song. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P.P.P.P.S. Don;t you hate unfunny assholes who use more than one post-script?
Yeah....


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> I don't get the point of this topic -.-
> No one ever PMs me and talks to me like I'm a boy...



It's because of your avatar

Many people call Hop2089 a girl because of his avatar


----------



## redact (Sep 22, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> HAWT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll PM you tiny


----------



## Retal (Sep 22, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> i'll PM you tiny


----------



## nadoon (Sep 22, 2009)

eighty4 said:
			
		

> Women don't exist on the internet. :/



Then who am I?

You are SMART!

*Posts merged*

My avatar is not guyish. It's a Celebi.


----------



## Retal (Sep 22, 2009)

nadoon said:
			
		

> Then who am I?


Well probably not a girl, because being from UAE you'd already be an enigma just for having Internet access. The probability of the two unlikelihoods colliding is probably less than about 0.0001%.


----------



## nadoon (Sep 22, 2009)

Well. Now everybody knows that I'm a female xD . WooHoo!


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2009)

Going by this avatar logic. I'm a middle aged gay man covered in green liquid.


----------



## Retal (Sep 22, 2009)

emigre said:
			
		

> Going by this avatar logic. I'm a middle aged gay man covered in green liquid.


No argument here.

I'm a purple haired biblophile humanoid stuck in a time vortex and impaled by three poles soaked in my own blood.


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 22, 2009)

nadoon said:
			
		

> Well. Now everybody knows that I'm a female xD . WooHoo!


and this proves and solves what exactly?


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2009)

Shelleeson said:
			
		

> nadoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the token, I'm a 40-something schitzophreniac cannibal serial killer, who keeps a mummified corpse of his mother in the attic, hears voices (and obeys them), and hates spelling errors and people who make them. 


I'm not really like that IRL, really


----------



## playallday (Sep 22, 2009)

The second I saw the title I clicked this.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 23, 2009)

im a strawberry


----------



## Orc (Sep 23, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> I don't get the point of this topic -.-
> No one ever PMs me and talks to me like I'm a boy...D:
> I'm sad that you're ashamed and hide about our PMs where you pretend to be my little boy.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 23, 2009)

The only person on this forum that I knew was female was B-Blue, I hear she is really cute too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't PM people either, and if I did it certainly wouldn't be in a douchebag manner like some people seem to think. If I suspect someone is a female, odds are I won't be a complete idiot, someone I know who is a guy I can say whatever immature things I want.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

emigre said:
			
		

> Going by this avatar logic. I'm a middle aged gay man covered in green liquid.



and i am a pig playing a guitar or something like that.

and haiz, just noticed that tiny monkey's avatar is a hamster in a dress, i could have swore that previously, it was the ghost from paceman :|


----------



## Retal (Sep 23, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> I don't PM people either, and if I did it certainly wouldn't be in a douchebag manner like some people seem to think. If I suspect someone is a female, odds are I won't be a complete idiot








Cool story bro. Wanna have sex?


----------



## redact (Sep 23, 2009)

if our avatar actually reflected what we were/looked like i'd be a 16yo that spends his life 'netting






o fu-


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 23, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, hey. You've got this all mixed up! _You_ were *my* little boy :3


----------



## Orc (Sep 23, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redact (Sep 23, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no more love for orc, first osaka dumped you and now tiny has found hadrian's arms :'(


----------



## Acenima (Sep 23, 2009)

i thought i would see kinky stuff here so i came


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 23, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have found hadrian's arms?
You mean these flimsy sticks?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 23, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .Darky (Sep 23, 2009)

I always thought girls were rare mythical creatures in the vast world of the interwebz. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 23, 2009)

I knew I had to come in here after seeing the thread title.

By the way this thread looks like it belongs in the EoF.


----------



## Orc (Sep 23, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 23, 2009)

This thread wreaks of creeps...


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> This thread wreaks of creeps...


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 23, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > This thread wreaks of creeps...


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2009)

Obligatory:


----------



## Cermage (Sep 23, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Obligatory:



looks like you're scratching the creep......


----------



## redact (Sep 23, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tickling his chin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



he likes it like that


----------



## Matt140 (Sep 23, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Obligatory:



Haha, I had myself a little laugh.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 23, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> I don't get the point of this topic -.-
> No one ever PMs me and talks to me like I'm a boy...



this


----------



## alidsl (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guys a dancing banana has come to ruin the thread... Have fun



Spoiler


----------



## Orc (Sep 24, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Acenima (Sep 24, 2009)

i like girls very much


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....bot?


----------



## triclopzx (Sep 24, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...















uh um er..... Im Puerto Rican does that make me a creep too?  >_> 

ah yes and by all means here is a special tribute to females around the world. (no flaming in intended ofcourse)


----------



## nadoon (Sep 24, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> nadoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tsk tsk tsk, you are mistaken. You are talking about Saudi Arabia. Life for females is pretty harsh. Here in UAE, you can do whatever the hell you want, as for site blocking, (super annoying) I just use a proxy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love UAE.


----------



## nadoon (Sep 24, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Shelleeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You seriously have a long tongue. (I mean you're rude.) I want to stop something. I stand up and show everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . And then someone like you comes and wrecks things. You don't like the topic, not my problem don't complain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   You like the idea then welcome! Do whatever the hell you want


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 24, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no thats tiny


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 24, 2009)

nadoon said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't the government there still ruled by tribal clerics or something in that nature maybe that's the reason.


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 24, 2009)

I wonder???
How many girls are there on GBAtemp??


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 24, 2009)

edge199715 said:
			
		

> I wonder???
> How many girls are there on GBAtemp??


there aren't any at all


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 24, 2009)

Shelleeson said:
			
		

> edge199715 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very Ironic


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 24, 2009)

Topic closed!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 24, 2009)

edge199715 said:
			
		

> Be happy at least there aren't any people who are in the middle.
> Boy+girl=Borl
> Ok! That makes no sense.
> 
> ...



no...

It's a shemale get it right


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 24, 2009)

Who really cares!? This is a family community if I remember correctly so if you even want to know whose a girl on this website then you're committing incest.


----------



## nadoon (Sep 27, 2009)

Okay! You all know I'm a girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Now before this topic goes wild. MOD topic lock please. Thanks all! Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UPDATE: I changed my pic so now you can see me as a GIRL.
There are girls on GBAtemp.
Come on girls! Shine on. Show yourselves!
Express who you really are


----------



## alidsl (Sep 27, 2009)

nadoon said:
			
		

> Okay! You all know I'm a girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



show us why you are girls


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 27, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> nadoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's underaged.

*registers alidsl as a pedophile*


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 27, 2009)

nadoon said:
			
		

> Okay! You all know I'm a girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 28, 2009)

nadoon said:
			
		

> Okay! You all know I'm a girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're too young to post pics of yourself, this topic has already become wild and messed up as a result.  Alidsl be careful next time you don't know if the girl you're trying to identify is far too young.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> nadoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd tap dat girl in the picture though.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey nadoon, I haven't read your post but you seem like a pretty cool guy, wanna swap each others manly stories through PM's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, catchya later man.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 28, 2009)

nadoon said:
			
		

> UPDATE: I changed my pic so now you can see me as a GIRL.


Hmm, I wonder if that was such a great idea..


----------



## da_head (Sep 28, 2009)

i is not a girlz


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 28, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Alidsl be careful next time you don't know if the girl you're trying to identify is far too young.


If there's grass on the field, play ball.



Spoiler



If there isn't, play in the mud


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 28, 2009)

this topic is hilarious.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 28, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's wrong on so many levels, where's the sanctity in this world.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I laughed, hard!


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm in your thread, breakin the rules :3


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 28, 2009)

It's not that girl gamers don't exist, but cmon guys.

Although at least now you have a measure of idea of how I feel when I try to ask a question or pose a comment to you all, as if you weren't all 13 and 15 year old virgins that wouldn't know what to do with a girl if you had access to one


----------



## alidsl (Sep 28, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> nadoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can no-one take a joke?


----------



## nadoon (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahem** I said MOD TOPIC LOCK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, MOD DELETE. Thanks! Khalas, no more replies.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2009)

nadoon said:
			
		

> Ahem** I said MOD TOPIC LOCK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knew you could command moderation powers? I mean this thread isn't a shit flinging fest it's just retarded which I've noticed doesn't warrant a lock around here sometimes


----------



## Splych (Sep 29, 2009)

Still no lock ?

Weird thread...


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 29, 2009)

There are lots of perverts on GBAtemp.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 30, 2009)

IN BEFORE THE LOC....      dammit!


----------

